#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Vakantievriendinnen gezocht!!!

## Shorty92

Hallo dames, ik ben op zoek naar vriendinnen die op vakantie willen gaan en natuurlijk ook vriendschap buiten de vakantie om. Lastig om tegenwoordig goede vriendinnen te vinden. Insha'Allah hoor ik van jullie xxx

----------


## Sorayamassasi

Hee! Leuke plan.. 
inderdaad zeker lastig om die te vinden deze tijd. Lijkt mij wel leuk x

----------

